

Dial-up for Libya - cocoon

Telecomix: +49 231 97844321 
Login: telecomix password: telecomix
xs4all: +31205350535 
username: xs4all password: xs4all
======
rick_2047
Doesn't anyone else here see a chicken and egg problem??

~~~
ithkuil
which problem? The cost of a phone call to Germany or Netherlands? Or you are
suggesting that even POTS phone calls are blocked from Libya ?

~~~
rick_2047
No I am suggesting that they need internet access to see this way to access
the internet.

